# Fall 2011 Breeding Projects



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok so with a new fish room (finally...I want my bedroom back you little decieving, brain washing monsters)...I have new projects!! 

Ok so lets start with the fishroom set up. Currently there are two 2.5 gallon tanks, one 4 gallon tub, one 30 gallon water holding tub, one 22 gallon plant tank (pothos, hornwort, duckweed, java fern), two 30 gallon growout tanks, one 16 gallon community tub (two male bettas, five female bettas..all siblings...about nine guppy fry, and two adult female guppies), a 20 gallon long growout tank, a 10 gallon spawning tank and a 10 gallon guppy tank.

I will be adding:

More 16 gallon tubs for guppies, a few more 10 gallon spawning tanks (or tubs), a drip system (wooohoo!!), and maybe another 20 gallon long. 

Ok lets get to breeding:

So my current stock is, one blue butterfly DT, one blue marble DeT, two blue with red wash (marble genos) DeTs, two super red HMPK males, one super red HMPK female, one red dragon male, one red dragon female, and coming from cajunamy...eight unsexed juvies with dragon and marble genes. 

I plan on spawning all at once.

So I'll be pairing the blue marble males to the marble geno females, the super red pair, the dragon pair, and maybe another 2nd generation metallic multi spawn. 

So I'll be doing five spawns as of early November. All these spawns will be in 10-16 gallon, heavily planted (with hornwort, java fern, and duckweed), heated to mid eighties, and with Almond and Maple leaf tannins. 

As far as food I will be only feeding BBS and whatever microorganisms hitch a ride on the plants. As they grow older I'll feed frozen bloodworms, Atison Betta Pro and maybe some fruit flies. 

For growouts the dragons and super reds will get the 30 gallons, the DT butterfly/marble spawn will get the 20 gallon long and the other two will split into two 16 gallon tubs. 

Hopefully, with lots of clean water and good food these guys will be ready for sale by January or February. Note for selling I will be reviewing your posts on the forum to judge if I'm willing to sell to you...I only want the best for my fish.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Woah busy!! I can't wait to see these babies. What's a breeding/grow out tub? Could you give me a Google link to a picture? LOL


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Just tanks that are used for breeding and growing fish. Like a 30 gallon is just a tank but it's specific purpose is to provide room for the young ones to grow up quickly.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

best of luck. 

I hope to see some pictures of the fish room and parents to be soon. Do you plan on doing a massive spawn log for all 5 spawns?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Reason I asked is because you put 10g spawning tanks (or tubs). Was wondering what the difference is


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

OMG. You are going to be Mega busy. This is VERY excitting. Hope it all does well. You have to do a giant log for all of individual ones!


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

PICTURES! And where is your fish room now?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Fishroom is in an unfinished sun room in the basement. Just below where my outdoor set up was. I will be getting pictures tomorrow when I move everything after school (luckily I only have school once a week or there's no way I'd be doing these spawns).

And yes one huge spawn log will be kept.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds good, Dominnic. Good luck with everything. I told you before that when you become a famous breeder not to forget your forum friends. lol


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

OOoh I really want a dedicated fish room. I really should take over one of my kids rooms b/c they don't use it anyway lol. But I'm pretty sure they'll want it back eventually...


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow. Your fish room sounds awesome.  I would love to have a fishroom whem I get my own house. I dont think my parents would be happy with me turning my little brothers room into a fish room. I would love to see a picture of your fish room. And your fish sound like such beauties.  Your spawms are going to be so pretty I wish I could get one. Keep us posted.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

will do. if u you are a friend on Facebook the pictures are up


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Just one more shipment and I have all my stock. Now to get my guppies their own tubs and get them out of my very much needed growout tank. Just two more tanks and all my 30 gallons and 20 gallons are moved. So many fish.....so little time!!!


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I cant' wait to see my babies after you're done power growing them! I really need to start doing that myself.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Fishroom video tour!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayAYEAdJqxE&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, I love your fishroom! Are the blue marbles the ones with the butterfly pattern? They're beautiful! Are you breeding the platinum? I'd love to have one!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

the platinum is my moms. I'm holding him until her tank cycles. I may breed him. and yup the butterflies are marble genos and will be breeding to amys marble girls I got this past week.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

MA BABIEZ!!!! Love the setup


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

YES!! haha thanks.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Had a spawn a few days ago and the babies are taking on the swimming position. Feeding some BBS and Atisons starter tonight. Dad is staying in there for another week and a half. Then to the 30 gallon growout tank on the 20th of October.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Awesome fish room  I love your blue marble boys. I wish i could afford to have a room set up like that xD


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Finally got my Thai arrivals in 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xzr11_zuWuM&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice fish! Thanks for the tour of your fishroom. Everything looks great!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok so spawns are being introduced on November 4th. I'm moving everyone into larger tubs so they'll be ok while I'm gone. Neighbor is going to be feeding Atisons Starter to the fry in the growout. 

My red dragon female arrived with an infection and did not make it but the replacement is on her way.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about your red dragon female.


----------

